# Jealous Again - tutorial - open G tuning



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Black Crowes classic: Jealous Again - a quick look at the way i play the elements of this song.......thanks for watching.

YouTube - Jealous Again (tutorial) - cover by Tonedr


----------

